# We're on the Road!



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi all --

So I wanted to say thanks once again to everyon that gave me the great advice on traveling with our Hav's. Lynda and Snickers and I took off today for a 16 day road trip - We started the day leaving the Bay area and headed up I-580 to the I-205 to the I-5 and finally got off the freeway and took Ca-4 over the Sierra Nevada via Ebbetts Pass.








Snicks and Lynda at the top of the hill!

We then headed down the hill to US-395 where we made a stop at the Mono Lake overlook where Snickers was able to do her part to make sure the lake never dried up.








Snicks and Lynda at the overlook.

We ran down US-395 and then turned Left onto Ca-120 and took it to Benton Hot Springs were we picked up US-6 and took it into Tonopah, Nv. Were we are now firmly ensconced in our Best Western.

We're continuing both South and East tomorrow -- hope to have a photo or two to share then.

Snicks only got a little car sick today -- hopefully tomorrow will be a smooth non sick day.

Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and Snickers too!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, love the photo diary!! Can't wait for tomorrow's!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a great time !


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope Snicker is appreciating all those views!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like a great trip so far - keep us posted!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

How fun! Look forward to more pictures! Have a wonderful time and safe trip!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

What fun! A doggie journey! have a safe and wonderful time.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Have a wonderful trip. I will be looking forward to following your journey.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

*Day TWO!!*

We left Tonopah, Nv. this morning and we could tell that Snikers was a bit nervous, almost as though she knew today was going to be a day for some very strange sights and new experiences.

We left Tonopah and headed both East and a little South. The further we went the more agitated Snickers became.

With good reason -->








Our first clue was a highway sign.








Then a forced stop at a 'other worldly' building that seemed to speak to the 'others'.








Snickers was not impressed. I think the Aliens were angry enough to try and abduct her.








I (Snickersdad) was finally able to negotiate a release of all three of us with the provisio that we would notify the residents of Utah that is was indeed possible to navigate the ET hughway and survive without assimilation. We promised we'd head to Utah by the most direct route.

We spent a good deal of time with the officials in Ceder City, Ut. delivering the mornings messages and they promised that they would try and spread the word. Snickers was thrilled, and promptly set off digging a very big hole.








I know she's saying "See Dad! I made this big' ole hole in the ground. I really like the red color -- "

We decided we'd call her work "Cedars Break National Monument.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

A Vacation! A vacation and a journal! What fun! I am looking forward to your trip journaling and pictures!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Not only love your photos, but the comments are fantastic! Had me chuckling the whole time! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What fun! Looks like Snickers is having a great vacation - aren't you glad he took you with him?!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She must be getting ready to bury a very large bone in that big hole!

Great photos and story!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I love this thread! Your commentary is hilarious, keep it coming!!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

I love this! Glad your family and Snickers are having a blast!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Love the captions to the photos!! ound:ound:

Snickers sounds like she is doing a great job on vacation.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm loving the Adventures of Snickers!


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

I love it! I wanna go........I mean WE want to go.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my goodness, you are a nut, Jim! It looks like you, Lynda and Snickers are having a great vacation so far. So glad you read your updates and see how things are going while you travel!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

looks like you are have a wonderful time! Enjoy and keep it up!!
Beautifull area


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Great that you are including us in all your fun!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So glad I have 14 more reports to look forward to.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi all --

So today is day three of our adventure. Snickers has really calmed down and has been perfect with no car sickness the last two days. No food in the Am (or maybe just a tiny bit, along with some treats during the day when we stopped seem to be working perfectly.

We started off leaving Cedar City, Ut. a little after 8:00 this morning. We headed over the hill - past Cedar Breaks and immediately ran into this -->









Whatever herding instincts the Hav's are supposed to have are missing in Snickers -- she looked, yawned and then fell back asleep.

We continued on until we picked up US-89 which we took for about 30 miles until we were able to pick up UT-12 (This is THE MOST Scenic highway in all of Utah). The highway is used to get to Bryce Canyon. We decided to pass on visiting the canyon because we'd seen it before, and figured Snickers would be tired enough by the end of the day. Instead we continued on Ut-12 toward Capitol Reef National Park. Encountering sights like this along the way.

















Eventually we did make it to Capitol Reef National Park - Snickers was happy to take a break and be with her dad for a while 









After Capitol Reef we wanted to continue East which we did - on the dreaded I-70 for about 30 miles until we were able to turn off onto US-191 and head toward Moab, Ut. and Arches National Park.

Snickers was very happy to get out and stretch her legs!









More tomorrow -- and a big THANKS for all the encouragement.

Cheers.

Jim & Lynda and Snickers too (Somebody remind me to tell the story of Snickers and Red Ants sometime.)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a fun thread! I missed the last few days but it was enjoyable playing catch up. I feel like I'm right there with you. Have fun and I look forward to tomorrow's episode.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Your photo essay is so enjoyable! Keep it coming.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Love the photos! What a great documentary of your trip! We are all enjoying the opportunity to share it with you....


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jim, Loving the photo documentary of Snickers' first big adventure. Thank you so much for sharing it. Aren't you glad you took her along??


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh Boy! New Forum Ownership and lot's of questions make for a hard sell for an upbeat post. I'll sort out my feelings about all of this when I get home and actually have the time to dedicate to reading all of the 'if's and's and wherefor's'.

In the meantime -- take a deep breath and enjoy some Utah, Colorado, and Wyoming air.

We left Moab this morning, retraced our steps back to the dreaded I-70. Sadly we had to spend a very good part of the day on this 4 lane go fast and get me there highway. We headed into Colorado. Snickers insisted she was ready for her close up --We knew better and included the sign welcoming us to that fair state.









Shortly after crossing the State Border we saw an interesting sign that announced "The Colorado National Monument". We asked Snickers if she thought that might be a fun stop. Her snoring told us it was for sure time to get her out into some fresh "New State" air. So we stopped.









We all stayed awake for the whole 24 miles we drove as we went from one stunning sight to the next. Snickers insisted she accompany us whenever we stopped and got out for one of the many many photo op's.

The scenery was spectacular.









We raced through some beautiful Rocky Mountain Scenery, Skied through Vail, and eventually decided that it was time to head North and East. We got on Co-9, took it to Co-14 to US-40 to ... there were a bunch of little backwoods roads that eventually led us into Wyoming









where we finally lighted in the Best Western in Laramie. Snickers entertained both staff and guests as she did a major RLH in the parking lot.

Applebees for dinner tonight and Heading for Lincoln, Ne. tomorrow. We'll see what kinda trouble we can get into and tell you all about it..

Cheers!

Jim & Lynda and Snicks too.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for bring a little cheer into this upsetting night! The scenery is gorgeous and so is Snickers! I think she won't want to go home!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful! I need to take such a road trip.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I LOVE road trips! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Snickers is one lucky pup! Love all your landmark shots with Snickers front and center! Hope your travels continue to be fun and weather fair.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Your pictures are make me want to take road trip with my furballs too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

such a little dog in BIG country!!! gorgeous thanks for sharing.


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic! I wish I could be Snickers and go along on this trip.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

My DH and I have always wanted to do a road trip across America,but unfortunately we couldn't bring the doggies all the way from England.So I am making the most of yours!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Keep up those travel-posts! We need something to keep it a bit lighter around here. If you're LUCKY, the worst will have blown over by the time you get home!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Come up to South Lake Tahoe?*

There are 2 Havanese up here: Beanie and Romeo and if you are in the area, and want to visit, let me know! I'm sure we could arrange a playdate!! Have fun on your travels!

Toni & Beanie


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

*Todays update*

Hi all --

Today was a non sight seeing day. Instead it was a pure get up and go - make the miles and get through Nebraska. This is a big state. And even though the speed limit is 75 and most people are doing 80 it still took us nearly nine hours to cover 500 miles from Laramie to Lincoln, Ne.

Snickers spent most of the day today curled up in the back seat sleeping and staying out of the sun - it's nearly 100 degrees outside right now. It's going to be a short day tomorrow just a little over 280 miles to our final Eastward destination of Clear Lake, Iowa where we'll spend the next few days with my family and a huge family reunion on Saturday. We'll likely be out of communication till we arrive in Wall, Sd. on Monday the 16th.

Till then -








Snickers doing her "Yeay I went potty give me a treat" dance in the parking lot.








Curled up and sleeping trying to stay out of the sun.








Welcome to Nebraska - prepare to sweat.








Don't know if you can see the temp gauge -- it was HOT.

We'll be back in a couple of days.

Cheers!

Jim & Lynda and Snicks too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We did a similar trip a few years ago with the three kids. (Not fur-kids!) Two weeks in a mini van with them, your trip with Snickers looks like a lot more fun!ound:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like everyone is having a great time! What great pictures!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Jim! Looks like you guys are having a good time, and Snickers is enjoy every bit of it!

As for keeping out of the sun, if you hit up a Walmart you can buy a pair of those window shades that attach with suction cups. They come in packs of 2 and are only $10ish. You can find them in the baby section. I got some for my car for when Roscoe and Stella are riding along, they work great!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all of the stories and pictures!

I grew up along a very desolate stretch of I-70. Although, I'm not sure there is any other sort of stretch of that highway.....

Also, think about this. Here in Dallas, it's been over 100 for many days in a row. But instead of the nice 15-20% humidity you're seeing in Nebraska, it's 70-80% (or more). You open the door and feel like you're stepping into a sauna!!!

Ugh.

Loving the updates and the photos, have a great time at the reunion!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi all --

I know I said I'd report back once after the reunion was over -- well, I discovered that driving every day, grooming at night, fast food and new motel rooms every day lend themselves to being able to really 'post up' like I'd have liked to. So, now that we're home I'll see if I can bring you all up to date.

Friday the 13th -- We visited my sole surviving aunt. She has a severe learning disability and has been in a home for most of her life - she is however a real sweetheart, and loves Snickers! She's 92!!! As do all of the residents of the "Opportunity Village" in Clear Lake, Iowa.









We wanted Snickers to look her best for the big reunion on the 14th so we were able to schedule her into a very good groomer on the 13th for a bath and a blow dry. I think she came out looking like a million!









On the 14th we went to the reunion. It was a fantastic day seeing cousins I've not seen in many years and their family's too. There were over 300 folks there, and several family members weren't able to attend. This is just my brothers and sisters and families that could attend --









Anyway, family reunions are fun --

Sunday the 15th we spent with my sister and her family and finally headed back West on Monday the 16th.

Our goal was to get to Wall, South Dakota. What's famous about Wall? Well, first is the acres and acres of Sunflowers in the area ...









and second is the one and only Wall Drugs. If you haven't been to Wall Drugs then you haven't been to South Dakota.









We've actually learned a lot on this trip. While finding lodging for humans traveling with a pet dog or cat is becoming easier and the hotel / motel industry is becoming more accommodating there are many places where our pets are still not welcome.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Great pictures, all. Looks like you had a great trip. I love Snickers in her new do.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I would say that Snickers really enjoyed her first road trip!

Wow! Love the sunflowers!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

The first place we encountered the "Hi! you have a puppy! - too bad she can't see what you're going to see...." was in Mt. Rushmore. Geeze - I get it, there's a ton of people all wanting to see the famous sculpture - IF they all brought dogs - THEN there MIGHT be a problem with too many people not controlling their pets in a tooooo confined area. but seriously, we had Snickers in our arms, taking a pic well out of the monuments high traffic pattern and were told to put the dog back in the car or take her to an 'exercise' area in the parking lot. I'm not a big fan of Mt. Rushmore anymore.









After Mt. Rushmore we ignored Chief Crazy Horse and continued West to Devils tower. Snickers really enjoyed that vista!









Our destination was Sheridan, Wyoming - with it's bad water, wild west reputation and beef.

Thankfully Lynda was always 'on watch' making sure Snickers had adequate water, treats, food and potty breaks.









We headed West and North - toward the North Eastern entrance to Yellowstone. The Highway turned out to be a scenic wonderland - the Cheif Joseph Highway.....









Snickers handled the switchbacks, steep grades, constant sun changes, all without complaint, and even managed a smile and a kiss at the entrance to Yellowstone.









Sadly even Yellowstone is quite restrictive on dogs. Well, at least pets on trails. Every trail is marked with a "no pets" sign. Most owners would interpret that as meaning - "It's ok to carry your pet - but don't allow it to walk on the trail". I was good with them doing that - others weren't.


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks like the trip was good for Snickers. She has grown a lot. She looks very nice. It must be a national park rule, as if I remember correctly, Yosemite does not allow dogs either. Thank you for the updates and the pictures of your trip. I really enjoyed them. -Cheryl, Meliora Havanese-


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll post (edit this message) tomorrow with the last couple of days on the road - including the Teton Pass, Us-20 in Central Oregon, Crater Lake and Mt. Shasta.
Lynda accrued a fair number of statistics on this trip that totaled over 5500 miles. 

And to think --- I have another run in September!!

Cheers!

Jim - Lynda and Snickers too.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I have really enjoyed the pictures. We have taken that trip also and it's a great ride. I hope Snickers enjoyed it. I love Cicero for letting me take road trips with him and his Daddy.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What fun. Thanks for sharing. Isn't it wonderful to be able to travel with our pups? It amazes me to know how much more rewarding the trips are with them along.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I really enjoyed your pics,and Snickers looks great,what a shame there are so many bans on where you can take your dog.It seem that Havs either love going in the car or hate it,one or two people on here have said theirs loath going in the car and hide away when they know they are going out,luckily mine like it.Thanks again for the great pics,glad you you enjoyed your huge family reunion!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Love the pictures, Jim. I'm sitting here making a 10 day itinerary for a trip from Rapid City, to Mt. Rushmore, Crazy Horse, Devils Tower, Cody, Yellowstone, Grand Tetons and out of Jackson Hole.

Looks like this will be a great drive! We opted to NOT take the dogs for this trip as there are several hikes we want to do and I know I can't take the pooches on the hiking trails. We'll head for Florida this winter with them though.

Your picture of the entrance into Yellowstone from the east is fantastic!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm glad you had such a great trip and that Snickers enjoyed herself. I've really enjoyed these pictures of your journey. 
The first picture you posted yesterday of Snickers with your aunt is so sweet it inspires me to get Piper certified to be a therapy dog.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

OH MY GOSH I just saw your pictures and was so excited. I just returned from cedar breaks utah last week!!! I left hobbes home 
My daughter is an actor in the Utah Shakespearean festival in cedar city. We spent 5 days in the area. We have all same Utah pictures but with her instead of Hobbes!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a great travel log! I loved hearing all about it and seeing all the photos. I particularly LOVED the sunflower one!

Tell Snickers what she should do NEXT time on Mt. Rushmore!ound:

Karen


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Jim - thanks for sharing your vacation with us. We've really enjoyed the photos of Snickers, Lynda and you PLUS the great scenery!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Dear Jim, Lynda and Snickers;
I love your travelogue, and all the pictures, especially the one with Snickers and your Aunt...maybe she should be a therapy dog? Thanks for all the great adventures that I got to experience from my armchair!! 

Toni & Beanie


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

So glad I found this post again I was concernred you were off the forum. Love the travel log. So much fun for you and Snickers. Sasha went to Wallola Lake out of Joseph OR with me and her cousins. When my family has ther mini get together we have 6 dogs. We have Aussies, Weiner dog, and the mixed, Sasha is the smallest but we don't tell her. Try finding the places to stay with that group.  Linda


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Cheryls said:


> Looks like the trip was good for Snickers. She has grown a lot. She looks very nice. It must be a national park rule, as if I remember correctly, Yosemite does not allow dogs either. Thank you for the updates and the pictures of your trip. I really enjoyed them. -Cheryl, Meliora Havanese-


Wonder what the reaction would have been if Snicker's had been in a pet stroller?

I so enjoyed this thread!! Thank you so much for sharing it..Snickers is beautiful in pink or blue!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What great pictures. And what a good sport Snickers is. Loved reading and hearing about your trip. Sounds like so much fun.


----------

